# Getting started



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, my name is Andy and I am aspiring to join your ranks in this awesome fraternity. I have had an interest in Freemasonry for a long time and finally have the courage to try to join! 

My question is this: I would like to start the process of petitioning and meeting my (hopefully) soon to be brothers as soon as possible but I will be away for military duty when the next stated meeting will take place. I would have liked to knock on the door and get the information that way, but would it be favorable or acceptable to just email the Secretary to get this started? I could wait until next month but I'm also very anxious to get started. I look forward to your suggestions and hopefully one day calling you brothers!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2014)

Patience is one of the virtues we teach.  I've got a very thick skull and it's been soaking in very, very, slowly in my case!

Email this month, knock on the door next month works great.  Try the phone as well if you have access.  Have a good summer training!


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I will certainly take your advice and email the Secretary as soon as I get a chance to type out a decent email. Do you have any tips on what to include or exclude in my initial email?


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2014)

The primary thing to include in your email is an expectation that most lodges don't respond to their emails.  Which isn't about the text of the email at all.  it's why I suggest sending an email but never waiting on a response just knocking on the door when you can.

Say you have learned that to become a Mason you need to ask one.  That you asked one on line and were referred to your local lodge.  That military obligations have you out of town this month so you will knock on the door next month looking to take the second step.


----------



## Morris (Aug 28, 2014)

You have any details Andy? What state and area you're looking at?  You may find a contact on here. 

By the way, I've found a lot of military brothers which is great because you speak the same language and often there is a military lodge near or on a nearby base.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

JMorris, I am located in Harrodsburg, KY and I believe the local F&AM lodge is Mercer Lodge #777. I was able to find some info including the secretary's contact info through the states Grand Lodge (I believe it's called) website, but u will certainly take all the help and advice I can gain from this wonderful group of people including yourself!


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am 26 years old and I am unaware of anyone near my age who is a mason locally that I could approach so I figured I'd check here and see what the "cold call" procedure is.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your decision to join Masonry, I'm sure you won't be sorry. I'm in Louisville and belong to St. Matthews Lodge 906.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you warrior. I am excited to learn all I can and grow as a mason!


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would like to once again thank you all for the kind words, encouragement, and direction. I have sent an email to the local lodge secretary's personal email address as listed on the website and I eagerly await his response. I look forward to calling you all brothers!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 13, 2014)

Please keep us updated on your progress, we 


Andymac40330 said:


> I would like to once again thank you all for the kind words, encouragement, and direction. I have sent an email to the local lodge secretary's personal email address as listed on the website and I eagerly await his response. I look forward to calling you all brothers!


Please keep us updated on your progress, we also look forward to calling you brother and thank you for your service to our great country.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 13, 2014)

Indeed, I've been known to travel to degrees.


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 5, 2014)

@andymac .... You knock at the lodge whom u may desire and it will be open unto you 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 5, 2014)

@andymac ... Find me on facebook... This is my email... irie_98@yahoo.com or search my name pipo yviste


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, it's official! After months of patiently waiting and checking the P.O. Box daily, I have finally received my letter stating that I've been voted on favorably and I'm to receive my first degree April 16th. 

That is also the day after my birthday so it's quite a present to receive!


----------



## crono782 (Mar 24, 2015)

Excellent. Congrats!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 25, 2015)

What unit are you in?


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in between units now actually but heading to 103rd bsb hopefully


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh your guard ok


----------



## Andymac40330 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's correct!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on your acceptance @Andymac40330! I as well will be receiving my first degree this month (4/21)! I can imagine how stoked you may be, because I for one am ecstatic and looking forward to beginning the journey! Best wishes from one candidate to another!


----------



## Andymac40330 (Apr 10, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Congrats on your acceptance @Andymac40330! I as well will be receiving my first degree this month (4/21)! I can imagine how stoked you may be, because I for one am ecstatic and looking forward to beginning the journey! Best wishes from one candidate to another!



I am quite excited and this has been a long few weeks. Congratulations to you as well and I wish you all the best on your journey. Perhaps our paths should cross someday.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 22, 2015)

Andymac40330 said:


> I am quite excited and this has been a long few weeks. Congratulations to you as well and I wish you all the best on your journey. Perhaps our paths should cross someday.


Thanks Brother @Andymac40330! Perhaps we can Chat sometime about our journey since we began around the same time. I say that because I know of no other current EAs on this site.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Apr 22, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Thanks Brother @Andymac40330! Perhaps we can Chat sometime about our journey since we began around the same time. I say that because I know of no other current EAs on this site.



That sounds good brother. I am beginning to work through the memory work and it seems a daunting task but I'm breaking it down into sections and slowly compounding it. I really enjoyed the EA ritual and was able to calm myself enough to both retain and understand a lot of it as well as having a good time. I hope your experience was equally exciting and enjoyable.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 23, 2015)

Andymac40330 said:


> That sounds good brother. I am beginning to work through the memory work and it seems a daunting task but I'm breaking it down into sections and slowly compounding it. I really enjoyed the EA ritual and was able to calm myself enough to both retain and understand a lot of it as well as having a good time. I hope your experience was equally exciting and enjoyable.


I am about to start my memory work as well. From what I have seen so far it does seem like there's going to be quite a few late nights trying to get it memorized to perfection. My experience was a good one. Before my initiation, my lodge hadn't conferred a ea degree in about five years so it was a refresher for the brothers as well, but it still was good and I was able to relax, enjoy myself, and even share a few laughs.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Apr 24, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I am about to start my memory work as well. From what I have seen so far it does seem like there's going to be quite a few late nights trying to get it memorized to perfection. My experience was a good one. Before my initiation, my lodge hadn't conferred a ea degree in about five years so it was a refresher for the brothers as well, but it still was good and I was able to relax, enjoy myself, and even share a few laughs.



That sounds like an all around good time.


----------

